# Tito will fight Ken



## Andrew Green (Apr 27, 2006)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]


> It really came down to the fact that Ill be 100 percent healed in four-to-six weeks and will have six weeks to train for Shamrock, Ortiz said in a shocking revelation. Thats enough. Ill be ready. I got home and decided that I dont want to let the money go from a Shamrock fight, so I called Dana White and made his year. He was pumped when he heard that Im willing to fight Shamrock on July 8, even though I have a broken leg. I just want to get back in there after the Griffin fight and give Shamrock a beating.


http://www.insidefighting.com/betweenRoundsDisp.aspx?uid=2967[/FONT]


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 27, 2006)

Great news! I hope he is completely healthy. I want to see a great fight, with no excuses.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 28, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Great news! I hope he is completely healthy. I want to see a great fight, *with no excuses*.



hear hear.

The hype on this will be enormous.  Everyone wondering if Tito has recovered and trained sufficiently for this fight.  I hope it is a good fight with no excuses.


----------



## scottcatchot (Apr 28, 2006)

Can't wait


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 28, 2006)

im excited!


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 28, 2006)

After they got into it on spike tv this ought to be a great one.
terry


----------



## crushing (Apr 29, 2006)

Before TUF3 I would have been pulling for Shamrock.  Go Ortiz!  I hope this fight lives up to the hype.


----------



## Hand Sword (May 1, 2006)

crushing said:
			
		

> Before TUF3 I would have been pulling for Shamrock. Go Ortiz! I hope this fight lives up to the hype.


 
I agree. I'm feeling the same. Up until the show, I never liked Ortiz, couldn't stand him! Since the show, I think he's cool as hell. I would love to train with him. Ken is like a jerk. He's not doing a damn thing to help his boys out. Not at all, like what his reputation was for being a hard worker and coach.


----------



## scottcatchot (May 1, 2006)

I remember feeling bad for shamrock when he lost to franklin thinking he just had a bad slip and franklin capitalized on it. If he trains like he is training his boys then maybe he was lucky he didn't really get busted up. I don't kow if he has let his status go to his head but I have to say I am leaning toward wanting Tito to win again.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (May 1, 2006)

Tito could win with one leg tied behind his back.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 1, 2006)

Something is really odd there.  Doesn't makes sense how they are showing him.

The Lions Den maybe overrated, but they do turn out good, tough fighters.

Maybe it's creative editing, or maybe he just doesn't know how to train guys when they are this close to having to fight, I dunno.  But something isn't sitting right with what he's doing on TUF....


----------



## Makalakumu (May 1, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Something is really odd there. Doesn't makes sense how they are showing him.
> 
> The Lions Den maybe overrated, but they do turn out good, tough fighters.
> 
> Maybe it's creative editing, or maybe he just doesn't know how to train guys when they are this close to having to fight, I dunno. But something isn't sitting right with what he's doing on TUF....


 
I've never seen the show, but I know the Lion's Den turns out some excellent fighters.  I've worked out with one of there numbers and he was GOOD!  Anyway, I seem to remember that Frank did alot of the training of contenders...maybe that is the missing peice.


----------



## 7starmantis (May 1, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Something is really odd there.  Doesn't makes sense how they are showing him.
> 
> The Lions Den maybe overrated, but they do turn out good, tough fighters.
> 
> Maybe it's creative editing, or maybe he just doesn't know how to train guys when they are this close to having to fight, I dunno.  But something isn't sitting right with what he's doing on TUF....



I agree 100%, I have been thinking the same thing.

7sm


----------



## patroldawg27 (May 3, 2006)

I think that when Tito starts talkin smack that he realizes it's just a psychological mind warfare type thing. Ken on the other hand seems to believe his own hype. I can't wait to see Tito take his head off!


----------

